# Probe- put away after use ..?



## laziebun (Mar 31, 2018)

How many of you guys actually put your thermometer probe away when you’re done using it? I have a bad habit of just disconnecting the probe from the unit and keep it in the grill. Now that I have a fireboard and what the cost was, would it hurt to just stick to my bad habit or should I actually put it away?


----------



## normanaj (Mar 31, 2018)

Always clean and put mine away without fail.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 31, 2018)

Take it out. Clean it. And put it away in “Dads Cooking Drawer That No One Is Allowed To Open Except Dad!” ;)B


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 31, 2018)

I always take them out, clean them, sanitize them with alcohol wipes, wind them up and put them away, even if I'm going to use them the next day and the next.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 31, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> I always take them out, clean them, sanitize them with alcohol wipes, wind them up and put them away, even if I'm going to use them the next day and the next.



Pops,how well does the bluetooth work distance wise,line of sight and with barriers on your Morpilot?


----------



## dr k (Mar 31, 2018)

I leave my chamber probes in the smoker with the leads on top of the smoker and covered.  All the Mes electronics and sensors stay outside.  They should be fine being in their range they are designed to sense in. No plug corrosion issues over the years.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 31, 2018)

I clean up. But I also store in either my gas grill or MES 30 box.
After I'm all done cleaning and Daveomak sterilizing....
(275° for 2 hours)

But I don't often use my probes in the meat, either.

I think cleaning up is just as important as any other part of the process.
But then, I don't go by Lazie Bun either.... :confused:;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2018)

I clean the meat probes with alcohol.
And also clean the pit probe with alcohol.
I think you get a better reading on the pit probe if it's clean.
I also store mine inside.
Al


----------



## laziebun (Apr 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Take it out. Clean it. And put it away in “Dads Cooking Drawer That No One Is Allowed To Open Except Dad!” ;)B


I have one of these too...to funny. 



SonnyE said:


> I clean up. But I also store in either my gas grill or MES 30 box.
> After I'm all done cleaning and Daveomak sterilizing....
> (275° for 2 hours)
> 
> ...


Touché...;-/


----------



## laziebun (Apr 1, 2018)

I just needed a shove to clean it right away...Thanks gang!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 1, 2018)

laziebun said:


> I just needed a shove to clean it right away...Thanks gang!



You'll find it is easier to clean right away, too.
Good Health to you!
Keep the cable end dry. ;)


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 8, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Pops,how well does the bluetooth work distance wise,line of sight and with barriers on your Morpilot?



Pops wrote a comprehensive review, here.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/just-ordered-a-new-thermometer-6-channel.267760/

I am happy with the Morpilot but I am not really testing it as far as remote reading goes.  To date I have used it with my iPad transmitting through one wood wall to a distance of about 20 feet.   

This is far better than the Thermoworks Blue Therm Duo that I regrettably put $250.00 or more into.  I bought the Blue Therm because I had had pretty good luck with their high end single unit thermometers and I had a goodly supply of their high end probes, (Which are very good, by the way).  Both the Blue therm duo and the "Smoke" are pretty disappointing, in my experience.


----------



## dr k (Apr 8, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Pops wrote a comprehensive review, here.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/just-ordered-a-new-thermometer-6-channel.267760/
> 
> ...


I did the thread https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soraken.273046/ that has the same looking probes and there are different apps that run the thermometer.  There's an inkbird app you can use instead of the app in the instructions.  They are almost the same apps:
Easybbq
Bqq go
Chugod
Smart bbq
ieasybbq
Range on the easybbq app in the manual for Soraken is better than my rf remote therms.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 8, 2018)

dr k said:


> I did the thread https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soraken.273046/ that has the same looking probes and there are different apps that run the thermometer.  There's an inkbird app you can use instead of the app in the instructions.  They are almost the same apps:
> Easybbq
> Bqq go
> Chugod
> ...



That one looks good for the money.  I wonder if the discount code is still active?  Might give one a try.  (Can't have too many thermometers). The view of the phone screen looks very similar to the Morpilot screen on my iPad.

Now you've got me wondering if I could find an app that would help the Thermoworks Blue therm.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm a little different than most of the above comments:
Instead of after, I clean mine before each use, just like I do with my MES door glass.
However I put mine away after each use. I set the sending unit behind my Double Barrel Shotgun barrel, in my gun cabinet, and drape one probe wire on each side of the barrels to keep them from getting tangled with each other.

Bear


----------

